# [SOLVED] genlop: cannot open /var/log/emerge.log

## soban_

Mam nastepujacy problem z genlop:

```
soban@dell ~ % genlop -c

genlop: cannot open /var/log/emerge.log for reading

maybe you are not a member of the portage group ?

try genlop -h for help

soban@dell ~ % cat /etc/group | grep soban

wheel:x:10:root,soban

audio:x:18:soban,pulse

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon,soban

video:x:27:root,soban

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,soban

usb:x:85:haldaemon,soban

users:x:100:games,soban

portage:x:250:portage,soban

plugdev:x:1006:haldaemon,soban,usbmux

apache:x:81:soban

soban:x:1007:

vboxusers:x:1008:soban

games:x:35:soban   

soban@dell [1] ~ % ls /var/log/emerge.log -all

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 26M 10-23 23:20 /var/log/emerge.log
```

Ma ktos pomysl? (-:

----------

## Jacekalex

Tylko sugestia:

zamiast 

```
cat /etc/group | grep soban 
```

wystarczy w zupełności:

```
groups soban
```

Co do genlopa, to zobacz uprawnienia:

```
ls -l /var/log/emerge.log
```

i czy możesz emerge.log otworzyć edytorem z konta użyszkodnika.

Zobacz też po restarcie lub wylogowaniu, żeby grupa zaczęła działać po dodaniu, trzeba się przelogować.

----------

## soban_

@Jacekalex faktycznie, glupio az mi - reboot zalatwil sprawe.

----------

